
Will Apple's rumored 4-inch iPhone 5se be a premium or value-priced smartphone? - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3026460/mobile-wireless/4-inch-iphone-5se-rumors-apple-event-march.html
======
jonbarcus
I know a smaller (4") iPhone would actually sell well. I know a lot of people
that preferred the smaller form factor pre-iPhone6. That being said...I'm
worried about Apple adding all these different sizes of their devices...it's a
very anti-Steve thing to do since it complicates things for potential
customers.

~~~
Someone1234
Is small, medium, and large really too complicated for a customer to
understand? In particular if they're all identical otherwise (aside from
battery remaining proportional); it will be an easy decision: pick the phone
in the size you want. I can actually imagine Jobs releasing three sizes, but
parity is key to promote simplicity.

I'd argue naming convention is important. They should just call it the iPhone
[whatever] S, M, and L respectively. None of this iPhone 5se or 5sx which have
been rumoured. Too confusing.

